# Say hello to VEGAS the RED TEGU



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 16, 2007)

it's been quite a while since you guys have been waiting for some pics of my newest red tegu that arrived yesterday, so here's Vegas





























and a shot of his enclosure




he has a much better coloring in person, one of the best tegus i've ever came across


----------



## dorton (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice looking little fellow. Looks like you got a very healthy one too!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 16, 2007)

yep, he is VERY healthy indeed


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice tegu!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 16, 2007)

Very sweet looking baby! :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## mdmtmm (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Tegu! Enjoy!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice looking red, glad he made it safe!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the family Vegas. I kind of feel like every tegu on here is "our" tegu in some way. So welcome to the family little man.


----------



## Mike (Dec 17, 2007)

He looks great. Congrats


----------



## playlboi (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on the new tegu. Looks great!


----------



## nat (Dec 18, 2007)

nice that he's finally here and settled in! How have your last couple of days with him been ? do tell, do tell!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 18, 2007)

sweet lookin red, man!!!!! looks good 8) :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2007)

There is nothing like having your first tegu, it is just awesome. Then the addiction sets in, then you find yourself wanting more. LOL


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> There is nothing like having your first tegu, it is just awesome.


Except for the second, and the third, etc!! :mrgreen:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 18, 2007)

btw, if anyone is interested about what happened with the perfect red tegu i found at the petstore, he got sold and the store replaced him with a another red that was eating nothing but mice


----------

